# My next rifle purchase..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Had to get a new roof on the house so my firearms "fund" took a hit..........

After I regroup the "funds" this is my next purchase.......


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes it looks nice. But I would also like the side loading gate.
But first I have to save up some money.

And I have a brass phobia from being in the Navy.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

The only thing wrong with the new Henry's is the magazine tube. I like the loading gate like the older Winchesters and Marlin's. jmho


----------



## Kahrshooter (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd love a BB steel. Just don't want to give up my PC40 for one though


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Sweeeet.


----------

